# advice sought



## hobbs (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello there this is my first post after my introduction

can anyone here give me any advice on how to publicise my self published novel

I have got the book into the shops (it has an isbn number) but i have no knowledge on how to get it publicised or even reviewed.

any help would be most.... helpful lol :lol:

cheers in advance 8-[


----------



## garza (Sep 12, 2010)

First thing you do is get a list of all the local media, radio, television, newspaper, whatever. Then go see, do not call, do not write, the programme managers at the broadcast stations. Show them the book, tell them you are willing to do an interview on their local talk shows. Don't make it sound as though you are doing them a favour, but also don't make it sound as though you are begging a favour from them. A local writer with a published novel is always good material for an interview. Both you and the station will benefit, because viewers and listeners love that sort of thing. 

Once you have all the broadcast bases covered, hit the local newspaper. DO NOT have a print story run before the interviews air. Broadcast stations are a bit touchy about having print media get ahead of them on anything. The story should appear in print as soon after the broadcast interviews as possible to provide re-enforcement. 

Schedule book signings in as many book stores over as big an area as you believe you can handle. Again these should come as soon after the broadcast interviews and newspaper articles as possible.

Prepare a news release to send to media outside your area and don't be bashful. BBC and the Times ought to head your list. Get the names of the entertainment editors, book review editors, and programme presenters and be sure they get personal copies of the release.

And do it now. Don't wait, don't let your own enthusiasm for what you have accomplished fade. You want to sparkle a bit on the telly, and make profound, writer-philosopher statements on radio, and be prepared to give the newspaper chap a full rundown on how you came to write the book and what you are working on now.


----------



## hobbs (Sep 14, 2010)

hmmm thanks friend  thats great!


----------



## BoredMormon (Sep 14, 2010)

Marketing is only useful if you have a product worth selling. Currently you can only sell to your family and friends who want to buy the book because its yours. Difficult to sell as a book.

Format your book in an industry standard fashion. Indent your paragraphs. Talk to someone who has some experiance in type setting. Just because your book _is_ self published doesn't mean it has to _look _self published.

The first four pages of your book are plain boring. He spends a lot of time leaning on the bar and surveying the room. When the action actually happens it lasts a mere two paragraphs. Much of the dialouge is inconsequential. 

If you had a book worth selling I would say do everything that garza suggested. Plus work the internet (currently your work is difficult to find without the link, try googling the title). Create a blog that people can follow. Build a facebook page. Pay for some advertisments on facebook, google or the equivilant. Those allow you to target your market (only people who read fantasy, or who liked Lord of the Rings or similar). Perhaps pay for some local advertising space.


----------



## garza (Sep 15, 2010)

Where is the link to the book?

I didn't think of the social network channels because I'm not active there, but that's a good idea.


----------



## Sam (Sep 15, 2010)

It's in his signature, Garza. He's selling through Lulu. They give you an excerpt to read to see if you like it before you spend money on it.


----------



## Sam (Sep 15, 2010)

The first pitfall I encountered was the use of present-tense writing. It's not the industry standard, and it requires a lot of skill to pull off. It may be too late now, but I'd advise sticking with the past tense. 

Second issue: You need indents at each new paragraph, otherwise, as Mormon said, your book looks unprofessional. 

Third: Change the font on your blurb. It's nearly impossible to read. Also, consider embellishing it a little. There's not a lot to entice me to buy your story. You need more information; a reason for me to want to open the first chapter. Right now, it's skimpy. 

Fourth: Your first chapter is arguably the most important. Right now, there's nothing in it that would make me want to read on. Have a hook, action, intrigue, suspense -- but do something to keep your reader engaged or they'll toss the book to one side and read something else. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## hobbs (Sep 16, 2010)

it does help thank you.

i'm going to need to learn how to write fiction by the sounds of it lol oh well we live and learn.

thanks all


----------



## garza (Sep 16, 2010)

hobbs - perhaps you need Calvin to help you.


----------



## hobbs (Sep 23, 2010)

who is calvin?


----------



## garza (Sep 23, 2010)

Look here:

Calvin and Hobbes Comic Strip on GoComics.com


----------



## phurst (Jan 30, 2011)

I have what's called a million dollar problem. I have been shopping 2 novels. One is horror and one is a thriller. I got a contract for one and am working on it for spring/summer release. I just got an offer from another publisher for the other. What should I do? Should I hold off on #2 untill I see how #1 does? Do I go ahead? Do I owe publisher #1 an opportunity to look at it first? Do I hold off and look for an agent?


----------



## Sam (Jan 30, 2011)

Depends if publisher #1 specialises in thriller novels. If they're set predominately in the horror genre, it mightn't be in their best interests to take on a thriller. I'd ask them if they have any  interest in the genre and see where it goes from there. I don't think you're under an obligation to show it to them first, but I would certainly run it by them.


----------



## strangedaze (Jan 30, 2011)

there are a lot of intangibles and details we don't know that could factor into your decision(s). personally, i would try to get an agent. the questions you ask - does publisher 1 deserve a look at book 2, should you see how book 1 does before signing anything for book 2, or even if you want to have both publishers bid on your book - are things an agent would best be able to answer. 

really, as bright and snazzy as we here at WF are, i wouldnt trust us with my writing career. find a professional.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jan 30, 2011)

Strangedaze is correct.  If you have a contract for a book in hand, from a major publisher or a well-known small press, you should definitely think about getting an agent.  This is not query time.  You should look into several agents who sell whichever book actually has a contract, and if you can find one that does both genres, or has agency colleagues who do the genre of your novel without the contract, so much the better.

Make sure you verify these agents as real.  Compare them to Writer Beware's Literary Agents section, and make sure you follow the link to Preditors and Editors' Agents and Attorneys section.

Then, send them a properly formatted letter/e-mail explaining that you have a contract for [whatever] with [such and such] Press, and ask them if they would be interested in negotiating for you.  Do some net research to make sure you write a proper inquiry.


Your contract should technically say whether your current publisher has right of first refusal (ie, you have to show them any other work first), but it's better to let an agent or literary lawyer confirm this.

Congratulations on the contract, and good luck.


----------



## phurst (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Very helpful. I will proceed slowly.


----------

